# Prototype nano orchid tube



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

So after seeing those pics on Flickr of that awesome nano tube the orchid guys from Sweden built, I decided I had to have my own. So I started planning and building, and this is what I came up with.

This is the prototype one, and while its functional and works just fine, theres still some stuff I would change on the next one I make.

Started with a big sheet of thin makrolon. Great material, easy to bend, easy to drill.










I knew the tube was going to be 12" in diameter so I used my 12" round piece of glass to "mold" the makrolon until I could drill it to keep the shape.










The hardest part was the lighting, which you can see somewhat in this photo:










The lighting works by using a transformer to convert a regular outlets output of 120v to 12v. This way I can use a wide array of lights and LEDs ( I ended up using 12v halogens for this tube).

The lights are held in place by neodym magnets around a magnetic track. This allows you to move the lights whereever you want around the tube, however I find it easier just to rotate the entire tube for now than move the lights.










Outer tube, and water basin finished:










The inside tube that the orchids will grow on is a big piece of Ecoweb that is molded into a tube shape. Then the pump simply shoots the water up from the basin, and all around the tube providing a constant drip system.










Next step was applying the moss mix. I started first with a layer of just grounded up sphagnum. On top of this, I poured a layer of a mix of a ton of different tropical mosses.

This is what it looks like after the mix is applied:










Here are some examples of the planting. Some of my orchids were already mounted on Ecoweb so I just put them on top of the tube, and eventually when the mosses cover the tube they will be indistinguishable from the rest.


























So thats where I am up to now. The moss is finally starting to grow in after a few weeks.

And a list of plants on the tube so far for those who care, all miniature species:

Pleurothallis sp. Peru
Pleurothallis sp. Costa Rica
Platystele jungermannioides
Barbosella dusenii
Encyclia sp.
Bulbophyllum alagense 'small form'
Bulbophyllum alagense 'large form'
Bulbophyllum globulosum
Bulbophyllum sp. 'Thai'
Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes

Well thats where Im up to for now, Ill update this thread in the future once things are more grown in.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

This could be really cool, I can't wait to see how it grows in. I loved those Swedish tubes when I saw them too and have thought about how to do them ever since. Thanks for posting your ideas and progress.

Christina


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

This looks great Mike, I also can't wait to see it grown in with moss and all those orchids you got from Andy's today.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Cool where's mine only thing is i need it to be 48 by 18 by 36high get to work hurry.
and not cylindrical


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Go micro-gecko Mike !

Looks awesome.....I give the thread 5 stars. Don't keep us waiting on the build.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing how this progresses.

Nice substitution with the Ecoweb: does the medium wick water up from the reservoir, or will you have to spray? I remember the original clay pipe perspired through the clay to provide the moisture.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this progresses.
> 
> Nice substitution with the Ecoweb: does the medium wick water up from the reservoir, or will you have to spray? I remember the original clay pipe perspired through the clay to provide the moisture.


There is a pump inside the tube. This pumps water up to the tubing that goes around the cylinder (which is drilled every 1" with a small hole). This is set on a timer, say 5 minutes every few hours, so for those 5 minutes, there is a constant drip of water all over the tube, from the top down. It doesnt wick from the bottom unfortunately, although that would be nice. 

You never have to spray, or do anything, the only maintenance is filling the water reserve up when it gets low.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks promising... can't wait til it turns green!


----------

